# Not a "which DSLR?" thread, but which...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Compact?

My old chap is looking for a digital compact and has asked me to look into it for him. He's happy to buy it from Jessops, money is not really an issue, but he is dumbfounded by choice.

Looking for smallish, compact and with a good zoom. Used mainly for holidays and snaps when out walking etc. So as good as landscapes as it as as good as taking pics whilst sat at the hotel bar. Looking for reasonably simple to use (he's nearly 70 ) with a good optical zoom.

I was thinking along the lines of the Panasonic Lumix or Canon Ixus, but not sure which will be best. Budget £200/£300, although nearer £200 the better, but he's happy to spend £300 if the quality warrants it.

Any thoughts chaps?


Oh, he has 35mm SLR and if he wanted a DSLR, i'd tell him to get a 450D , but he doesn't want a DSLR, so we can keep it to compacts.

Cheers in advance for your opinions.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, I have recently bought a Panasonic Lumix FX55.
It's an excellent all-rounder, with the anti-shake also it's a brilliant camera.
We took it with us to Tokyo and the pictures are fantastic, we've had a couple enlarged and converted onto canvas. You can see some pics in my gallery.

Overall though a great camera, does absolutely everything at a very high standard.

Mine was bought through Ebuyer, just over £150.
Bargain!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Just pick whatever Panasonic Lumix that fits the budget and you won't go wrong!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the old Ixus which is alright, my brother has the updated model with larger screen which is good.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

If he is happy to buy from Jessops it might be worth spending a few pounds on a camera magazine, there is one with a voucher from Jessops for a price match. I used it and saved a good few pounds.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Scotsbil, i'll let him know.

I'll also have a look on the internet as there are often 5% deals etc when ordered online for a shop collection.

Anyone have any opinions on this? It's currently got £60 off - http://www.jessops.com/Store/s73867...x-DMC-TZ5-Digital-Camera-(Black)/details.aspx


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

www.camerapricebuster.co.uk

half way down the page in a yellow box are current jessops discount codes.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

I've got a fuji fin pix f5 (I think) that I use for point and shoot shots which I rate and a cannon G9 that is larger that I can get better images from when size is less of an issue.

I really rate the G9


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:


> I've got a fuji fin pix f5 (I think) that I use for point and shoot shots which I rate and a cannon G9 that is larger that I can get better images from when size is less of an issue.
> 
> I really rate the G9


You're not alone there mate, a lot of people really rate it and one of the mags interviewed a pro who reckoned he could get a front page, photojournalism and sports image all at quality for newspaper use!

Plus you can use the Canon range of flashes on it too!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Canon Ixus 860is - absolutely awesome. A touch more pricey than some but ease of use and quality is superb. 

use it instead of my 5D for all my detailing stiff, and as a pocket carryaround all the time :thumb:


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Just sourced a TZ5 have a look at this thread if you want it at a nice price...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=72695


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Just pick whatever Panasonic Lumix that fits the budget and you won't go wrong!


^^^^^ What he said :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've just sat and read load of reviews etc and suggested to my dad he goes and has a feel of the G9, 860is and the TZ5. Personally i think i'd go for the TZ5, 10x zoom is pretty awesome compared to the others in all fairness and the look, size etc appeals to me, but it's his choice at the end of the day. As an outside bet, i said to look at the new Richoh too, i had a 35mm Richoh years back and it was a clear runner in its class at the time.

Dad passes on this thanks, as do i, cheers chaps!

Now to butter him up to buy me that 70-300mm Sigma....


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Panasonic cameras are great! had mine about 4 months now and its great! fx12 mine is
about £90-100.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

The Lumix Series are great. As someone said, buy the best one you can get and you won't go far wrong. They do have a tendency to be a tad noisy in low light though (although they may have improved recently) my FZ30 is awesome in anything but the poorest lighting! Otherwise a Canon Ixus would be my choice (which i also have as a pocket cam)

Nice camera
http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/550000/art/canon/digital-ixus-950-is.html?form=38#tech-specs


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

It depends what sort of budget he's looking at. I have the Canon G9 which is simply immense. It is 12mp IIRC, and has the same processor as the 1D N Mk3. It has fully adjsutable manual modes so you can get it to do what you want to. I have access to a Canon 3 and a 1D N Mk 2 so got the G9 as a compact for general shots. It just works. It also has the ability to take full size Canon flash guns and you an use lens adaptors to either create a wider angle or greater optical zoom. It's anti shake system is superb, even down to relatively slow shutter speeds. It's quite a chunky camera. Not big by any means but it certainly isn't trying to be credit card sized like some and as a result has superb optics.


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Canon Ixus 860is - absolutely awesome. A touch more pricey than some but ease of use and quality is superb.
> 
> use it instead of my 5D for all my detailing stiff, and as a pocket carryaround all the time :thumb:


Another vote for the Ixus 860is, a class product :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

He bought the TZ5 with £60 off in Jessops. He liked the G9 very much, nearly bought it, but then took a moment to think as it was quite big and kind of defeated what he wanted it for.

He brought the TZ5 round on Sunday and i must say it is a nice looking camera, excellent zoom and very easy to use. Perhaps a little bigger than i thought it would be, but suits him fine and the hand grip on the right is surprisingly useful.


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Panasonic and Canon are the superior in the market at the moment. Canon would tend to be my favoured, as they have a double lens barrel, which protects the lens slightly better.

Any digital suffers from the same weak points- lens and screen.

There is no real point in going above 5MP in a compact- though you'll find it's increasingly harder to get anything under 7MP. The reason for this is the types of material used in the lens construction, plus flexing and distortion. You'll get brilliant images from most compacts today, but having a 7MP camera doesn't necessarily mean the lens is producing the quality of a 7MP. Sony claim on using Carl Zeiss lenses- the best small lens manufacturer in the market for over a century. What isn't being passed on from Sony is the lenses are NOT Carl Zeiss- they are Sony lenses with random tests carried out during production and approved by Carl Zeiss to use the trademark.

Don't be swayed by the zoom or magnification either- find out whether it's optical or digital. Optical zoom is mechanical, digital zoom is software controlled. Optical is better- the lens moves to capture the subject, whereas in digital the software 'zooms' into the last picture cut- losing quality.


----------

